# Selling my gaming rig/setup *open to all offers*



## xbadwolfx (Mar 21, 2010)

*STATUS: Still for sale*

**** WANT TO BUY INDIVIDUAL PARTS? ****
PNY GTX 275- *$195* _shipped_ via USPS Priority Mail - comes in original packaging - card is in 110% mint condition






Q9550 CPU & Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro rev.2 & Arctic Silver compound- *$200* _shipped_ via USPS Priority Mail






**** I will take detailed pictures of the computer and all accessories for anyone interested in purchasing. Serious buyers only! *** 
*
I am selling my gaming setup strictly because I am in need of cash. Computer was custom built in 2008 but upgraded continuously since then. I ordered all the parts off Newegg. A lot of time was spent with the cable management. The computer runs cool as ice. All stock fans in the case have been replaced for improved airflow. The computer has been finely tuned to reach a maximum overclock (the overclock is safe; ran a 24-hour Prime95 test). This computer is my baby. It is in 110% mint condition. I run a weekly computer cleanup. Norton Internet Security 2010 has been running since day one. Everything about this computer will WOW you. Average boot time is less than one minute. Windows load instantly. There isn't a program this thing can't run. The Adobe Creative Suite loads in less than 5 seconds.

Operating System: 
Windows 7 Ultimate Signature Edition (RARE) 64-bit 
*This is NOT a pirated copy! 
*
Specs: 
Corsair 750watt PSU
Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3L motherboard 
4GB GSkill DDR2 1066MHz memory 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 CPU (3.25ghz overclock) 
Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro rev2 CPU cooler w/Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 
PNY GTX 275 (overclocked via RiverTuner; ran multiple tests using 3Dmark) 
Fujitsu 320GB 7,200RPM (primary OS drive) 
Seagate 500GB 7,200RPM (secondary storage drive) 

Accessories/Video/Sound: 
Razer Deathadder Mouse 
Razer Destructor Mousepad 
Logitech G15 keyboard 
Logitech X-540 5.1 surround sound speaker set (LOUD!!!) 

Free games (all legally purchased): 
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 
Battlefield: Complete collection 
Audiosurf 
Team Fortress 2 
Call of Duty 2 
All Counter-Strike games 
Day of defeat source 
Dirt 2 
Garys Mod 
Half-life 
Half-life 2: deathmatch 
Half-life 2: lost coast 
Left 4 Dead 
Left 4 Dead 2 
Portal: The first slice 
RUSE Beta 
Speedball 2 

All software (excluding Norton 2010, hardware drivers, and games) will be stripped and I will run a full hard drive defrag. Please post all of your questions/offers. I am also looking to sell the parts individually if nobody will purchase the PC.

USA buyers only. PC will be shipped via UPS Ground. PayPal will be used.


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 21, 2010)

if nobody buys the whole thing, how much do you want for the hard drives?


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that could sell pretty fast if you sold that as parts... I'm going to be getting 125$ soon, and I could probably take some money out of the bank to buy a couple of the parts.


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ and are they sata?


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 21, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> ^^ and are they sata?



Yes, they are SATA drives. If nobody sends me an offer for the entire PC I will sell the parts individually.


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 21, 2010)

Is the PSU the modular version?
What does the memory look like? Color, shape.


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 21, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Is the PSU the modular version?
> What does the memory look like? Color, shape.



The PSU is not modular. The RAM is red.


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 21, 2010)

Would you sell the Logitech X-540 separately?


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

Theblackoutow said:


> Would you sell the Logitech X-540 separately?



How much are you willing to offer for just the X-540?


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well you should have seen this coming from us so you might as well break it down and show us "part" prices per item 


The games are they tied to a steam account? Hard copies as well id assume? Price on the 275 is also appreciated if you parted it.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for the video card?


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

voyagerfan99 said:


> How much for the video card?



The GTX 275 is $200 shipped via USPS Priority anywhere within the US.


----------



## joh06937 (Mar 22, 2010)

how much for the hard drives?


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> how much for the hard drives?



I will not sell _just_ the drives. You must buy the entire PC. I am willing to sell the other components individually; just not the drives.


----------



## memory (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for the motherboard?


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

memory said:


> How much for the motherboard?



$75 shipped via USPS Priority.


----------



## memory (Mar 22, 2010)

Would you take $50 for it?  What revision is it?


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

memory said:


> Would you take $50 for it?  What revision is it?



I'm sorry but no. And it's revision 2001 (2.0).


----------



## memory (Mar 22, 2010)

I will have to think about that.  I am really interested in it but I do not want to spend that much.


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

memory said:


> I will have to think about that.  I am really interested in it but I do not want to spend that much.



Well the thing is; once I sell you the motherboard I'm forced to sell the other components individually. So that's why I'm only letting it go for $75.


----------



## Drenlin (Mar 22, 2010)

If you part it, I'd sell the mobo and OS drive as a combo. That way there's no reinstall necessary.


----------



## xxartanisxx (Mar 22, 2010)

xbadwolfx said:


> Free games (all legally purchased):
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2
> Battlefield: Complete collection
> Audiosurf
> ...




Ill take those


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

Any takers on the GTX 275/Q9550?


----------



## G25r8cer (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for the corsair psu?


----------



## Twist86 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shame you don't live near me...id love to trade my Q6600 and some extra cash for a 45nm chip ^-^ Prolong the life of my rig + hit 4.0ghz 


BTW the "free games" are those all under STEAM or hard copies? If so the CD-Keys enabled on on a steam account?


----------



## 88Jonsson (Mar 22, 2010)

bump, good luck on the sell


----------



## Gabe63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is there a price on this or only offers?


----------



## linkin (Mar 22, 2010)

man i would take that Q9550 in an instant but i am broke.


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't really want to offer a bad price, and I know the prices.


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> Is there a price on this or only offers?



Since everybody here is on a different budget I thought it would be best to only take offers.

You can buy the entire PC or the individual components. If anyone buys any of the components I obviously cannot sell the entire PC anymore.


----------



## xbadwolfx (Mar 22, 2010)

G25r8cer said:


> How much for the corsair psu?



$80 shipped. Here is the product page:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you have a price on the memory?


----------



## zblowfish (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry, didn't read through all the pages if you already answered this, but how much do you want for the whole thing shipped to 98296, drop me a pm, I really don't know what to offer, btw you can keep the games.


----------



## chupacabra (Apr 6, 2010)

would you consider dropping the price on the Q9550? like 175$?


----------

